# Kids fishin hole?



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am looking for a place to take a group of scouts, about 6 to 10 boys to fish for some pan fish with crickets and worms. Any suggestions? I have only fished salt water in the Pensacola area so I am not sure where to go and most of the small ponds I see are all privately owned. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

bear lake in milton


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

From the bank or is there a pier?


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Camp Paquette in Munson is a youth facility with 2 bathrooms and an outdoor pavilion. There are 4 primitive camping areas with designated fire pits and picnic tables. There is a swimming lake in the back of the facility with a pier. Fishing is allowed outside of the swimming area. My scout group used to go here when I was a kid it was awesome. Its for youth groups only.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bear, Karick, or Hurricane lakes all have fishing piers, campgrounds, bathrooms etc...all of them are in the Blackwater forest. Many a cub scouts have learned the art at these lakes.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Blackwater seems to be the popular spot. I thought I passed a small park on the way to Munson (in Milton I believe) with play grounds etc and at the back I could have swore there was a fishing pier and maybe even a ramp. This would cut down on the hour drive to Munson, Anyone aware of this spot?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like Carpenters park, corner of Munson Hwy and maybr its Canal rd? There are three docks, 2 for launching boats and one for fishing from, get there early. We went to Pauquete a couple months ago with pack 404, my youngest caught the only fish, a little channel cat. When are you planning and what pack are you involved with?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Straight north of Pcola is Lake Stone which has excellent panfish options and should be around 20-30 minute drive.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Pensacola+Blvd&daddr=Lake+Stone+Rd&hl=en&sll=30.506963,-87.248955&sspn=0.095542,0.181789&geocode=FQqR0QEdaF3M-g%3BFZ-H2AEdiwbM-g&t=h&mra=ls&z=10


From Pcola, Bear, Hurricane and Karick are going to be a good long drive (over an hour to each).


----------

